# Moggy Needs New Home



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

Moggy Free To Good Home

Affaectionate, Ginger, Neutered,female Moggy Needs Quiet New Home To Spend Long Lazy Days In The Garden Or Curled Up On Your Lap!
She Is A Young 15 Yrs With No Known Health Problems, Not On A Special Diet.
We Cant Keep Her As We Have A Greyhound That Chases Small Furry Creatures! Also I Have A Baby So Have My Hands Full Already.

Please Help, She Will Be Put To Sleep If We Cant Rehome Her In The Next Few Days.
We Have Tried All Teh Usual Cats Protection,rspca Etc But No Luck, They Are All Full.

Please Help!
Contact Me On 07969472802
Cheers


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hope you find someone, where do you live? what area?


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

hiya

thanks - we are in woking,surrey

hope we get some help soon
x


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Keep advertising dont get her put to sleep because you cant find her a home please hmy:

There must be someone out there????

Im going to ask my fiance Later about her, can you put up some pics ?


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Bump bump bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What's the story behind this - have you rescued her from somewhere?

Liz


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes id like to know this??

Have you had her from a kitten?


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

hi guys

she was rescued a few yrs back from a local lady that took in waifs and strays, she was used as company for my nan.
sadly a couple of months back she passed away, we have been asking the landlord for permission for her to stay with my mum and dad but he wont let her.
hence we have started looking for a new home for her. at the end of the day she has had a fab innings and has been spoilt rotten the last few yrs but surely its better for her to be put down than left on the streets?
why do i feel like im doing wrong, i have tried a hundred and 1 things to re home her, trust me.its not my fault my nan passed away!
I have called, begged and screamed at the RSPCA,Cats protection and battersea, advertised on several sites and all im getting is abuse for putting down an innocent cat!!
my posts have been please to re home her, if i didnt care i wouldnt be spending every waking hr on here and other sites as well as making tons of calls!
cheers
sarah

so guys, if you can help that would be great!

like i said, im not in a position to offer her a home and my husband is allergic.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you physically get to a rescue centre?

If so, take her, say she was a stray you found and hand her over.

If shes microchipped, this wont work.


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks but she is microchipped!!

x


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

peanuts said:


> hi guys
> 
> she was rescued a few yrs back from a local lady that took in waifs and strays, she was used as company for my nan.
> sadly a couple of months back she passed away, we have been asking the landlord for permission for her to stay with my mum and dad but he wont let her.
> ...


Hey hun ! Its ok no ones saying you're not doing your best!!!! Im sure you care otherwise you wouldnt be doing this.

All Im saying is hold off a little longer until you get her put to sleep.

I will speak to my OH later about her and see what I can do........

No one is "abusing you" not at all, we just wondered about her history thats all.

Ill see what I can do as Im only in Dorking..........but please hold tight, im sure someone on here (if not me) can rehome her for you.

You got any piccies? that may help?


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

hiya!!


sorry i have had some really harsh comments on a couple of other sites!! we go on hols on saturday so she has to be sorted by friday, i dont have any pics to hand and my camera is broken.its all a nightmare!!

i cant afford a pet sitter at £100 and certainly not a cattery either.

wish i had more time, if you could talk to your OH that would be great, I know where Dorking is a lovely town.

thanks!!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Ill do my best hun

Ill talk to him later, I know he'll say "we've got enough" but we've always had cats and it would break my heart if you got her put to sleep 

Ill try my VERY best


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear. This isn't your fault but it is the worst possible time of the year to be trying to rehome an adult cat and oldies are always difficult. The rescue centres have the annual kitten influx (since people seem to be able to sell moggies for silly prices, I haven't worked out how rescue centres end up with kittens at all, but they do), people want to dump cats because they don't want to pay for a cattery, and then on top of that nobody wants to home a cat when they are about to go on holiday themselves. It's a "triple whammy".

Liz


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

What a sad situation for that poor kitty to be in. On death row after her onwner passes away  I do feel for you too as you are clearly anxious for her to go to a home, I really really hope you find somewhere for her. If I could i'd take her. Unfortunately I can't 
Please let us know if you rehome her.


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys

thanks for all your good wishes! Yes its very stressful, I appreciate it sounds like we are dumping her because we are going on hols but its not like that!
as with everyone, we all have our own problems and oterh things going on and if the timings not right then it cant be helped!

will keep you updated but so far today, lots of I would like to have her but cant, a couple of ask OH`S. So I have my fingers crossed, Peanuts is gorgeous and it will break my heart and my mums but hey ho, we shall keep trying!
xx


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Please do keep us updates, I'm going to ask around  I would take her in but the dogs wouldn't like it much... any pictures of her?


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya hun can u tell me if peanuts is used to or lived with other dogs or cats, alsoi if she likes to be indoors or out nore?


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

hiya

im not sure about the dogs, she has always been the only pet. she was originally a house cat but will now go out into the garden to sleep under a bush or catch some dinner, although I think like most, she loves creature comforts!!

no pics at the mo due to technical hitch, will see what i can do.

thanks again and hopefully its going to be positive from here on in!
cheers
sarah


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope and pray someone can offer this cat a home my guts are churning after u saying u nay have him pts I hope so much somone says yes, if it comes to the very last minute and all the rescue homes u keep trying. And no one has her and u then decide to get her pts then contact me and we will take her and give her a loving retirement hone I caan assure u that. The timings not brill 4 us either at month, hence I want to give her a chancee 4 someone to grab her as they cud specifically be looking 4 a older cat, so no the timing is not ideaL 4 us but we wud be devastated if she got pts as I'm sure u wud too hun so what I can guarantee if that we wud love her and cherish her forever as she deserves so if u get too far and every rescue u keep trying and every person says no and ur about to make that decision to take her to the vets then Call me or email me and we will take her and give her a home for u. Keep in touch hun u know where I am x


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Is she staying with u now then? Use a litter tray or goes out when needs to? What's she like if she sees another dog or cat?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Hi there, you may have already tried this but Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Surrey there is a list and contact info on loads of cat rescues in surry.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

good link Ellie ill ring around for you again today Sarah x


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Have emailed several rescue centres today.................


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Spoken to Weybridge cats protection who urge you not to get peanuts PTS. She said one way or another she will help.

Ive asked her to contact you sarah- i hope thats ok?

Lorraine


----------



## peanuts (Aug 2, 2009)

A BIG THANKS 

Peanuts was taken to her new home this afternoon with other feline company and a retired lady to spend her days lazing about etc!!

cheers!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Yayyyyyy


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

peanuts said:


> A BIG THANKS
> 
> Peanuts was taken to her new home this afternoon with other feline company and a retired lady to spend her days lazing about etc!!
> 
> cheers!!


Oh my goodness yay I'm so relieved and pleased was it with any help from the ppl I contacted??? I'm so so happy well done sarah  x


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

That is great news  Now you can relax and enjoy your holiday knowing she is happy and loved.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O that's marvellous! Well done whoever it was who put them in touch.

Liz


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just seen this thread, thankgod someone gave her a home.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Exactly crofty, I was going to take hr if it come to friday and no one could, but Im so SO relieved and happy shes gone to her new loving retirement home


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

peanuts said:


> Moggy Free To Good Home
> 
> Affaectionate, Ginger, Neutered,female Moggy Needs Quiet New Home To Spend Long Lazy Days In The Garden Or Curled Up On Your Lap!
> She Is A Young 15 Yrs With No Known Health Problems, Not On A Special Diet.
> ...


Don't know what the problem is? If you are a proper cat-slave,get rid of the dog and the baby!!! (lol)


----------

